# Verizon Virus/Malware caught in the wild!



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

​Just got this text...pretty self explanatory. A bunch of people are going to give up their login info like sheep. Verizon didn't lose anyone's login info...anyways thought I'd give everyone a headsup (in case this hasn't been posted elsewhere already...​


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If anyone falls for it then they deserve to loose their info. How many times has Verizon well any company for that matter tell you in emails and statements we will never ask for your login info.

Maybe get in touch with Verizon about this email and see if they want it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

